# Bowtech's New Sniper Side Plates....



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice grips


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks Hunter.....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt..........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/
http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.........


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Love your work Bob....got anything for mine?..cheer..:darkbeer:


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

PM Sent.....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech Sniper New Bow With the Very First Pair of Dymondwood Side Plates ...
Very Very Nice Indeed ....
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

lookin good bob!

Bob is a great guy to deal with!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Awesome grips Bob !!! TTT for you. For those that havent debt with Bob before, he is a good man and has my upmost respect


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank You Steve ....


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

bob_lambeth said:


> Thank You Steve ....


ah-hem, and chris too:wink:


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.....


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks great. Sent my neighbor (J.A.) to you earlier this week for a pair.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank You ....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Martin ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Mathews... DW-12 ...Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I've Got 04-06 BowTech ....
DW-41 Green/Black/Blue/Walnut...
...............


----------



## BEAR FOOT (Nov 30, 2007)

*Bob can you*



bob_lambeth said:


> Martin ...
> ...............


shoot me a pm on my price on the red and yellow martin ones for a warthog

Thanks

Matt


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt..


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Beautiful Color ...DW-12 Cocobolo/Black ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

New Diamond Edge Side Plates 
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.....


----------



## levacy (Feb 27, 2009)

I ordered side plates for my bowtech sniper from Bob on Friday and had them on my bow Tuesday night! That's with custom changes that I requested. Now my budget bow looks top of the line. Thanks Bob for the great customer service and really nice looking grips!


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt..


----------



## meatbucket (Feb 5, 2009)

steve hilliard said:


> Awesome grips Bob !!! TTT for you. For those that havent debt with Bob before, he is a good man and has my upmost respect


Same goes for me I couldn't agree anymore You took the words right out of my mouth ttt for a great guy.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Another Choice Wider Or Regular....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Got PSE ..Cocobolo/Black ...Mach Pro ...
Mach 12...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

PM's Sent.....


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

bob_lambeth said:


> The New 2009 Sniper Bow From Bowtech ...
> I Am Now making Side Plates For that Bow ...
> Currently Making 17 Popular Brand Bow's SidePlates...
> PM me About your Favorite Bow ...
> ...


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

PM Sent ....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Elite...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

High Country... DW-14 Cherry/Walnut..
...............


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

steve hilliard said:


> Awesome grips Bob !!! TTT for you. For those that havent debt with Bob before, he is a good man and has my upmost respect


+1...:shade: New Grips Look Great Bob! :thumbs_up


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks JR.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

PM's Sent...


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

.........................







Order Up...


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

BowTech ..Sniper...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Am Currently Making 17 Major Bow Manufacturers Side Plates ...
I Make and Ship The Same Day Payment is Recieved...
Free Lifetime Polishing ...
Satisfaction Guaranteed Or Your Money Back...
No One Can Beat A Deal Like That ....
PM Bob About your Favorite Bow...

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Ttt....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Mathews....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Another New Item..Canadian Archery ...APA ..
DW-15 Yellow/Black ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt..........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt Reflex...DW-26 Nat/Walnut/Chestnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Work For Bob...Wanna Draft....Order Up ....


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

I need some for my bowtech ally


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech...Allegiance And More...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

YeeHaa... Now Were Cookin.....







..........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Got Hoyt...DW-202 Black Silver ...Awesome ...Made Left & Right Hand...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt...........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

The New BowTech Sniper Side Plates .....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Martin....DW-25 Oak/Black...
...............


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Awesome looking grips Bob. A great guy to deal with and his work is top notch.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Offer Lifetime Free Polishing On My Grips ...Even If you Bought them From A Friend that sold his Bow and Kept the Grips ...
Every thing i make has Quality And Excellence Written All Over It ...
"Bob Lambeth Custom Bow Grips Are Like Sterling Stamped On Silver" ...
_________________________ http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/ __________________


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

New Item...Genetix Bows ....
DW-36 Cherry/Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt...All.. 
DW-33 G/B/W...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

More Hoyts...DW-41 Blue/Green/Black/Walnut ....Nice ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Free Deer Skulls With your Order...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt -N-DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## grinstead99 (Aug 2, 2008)

how bout red orange and black swirled together or just orange and black


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Have a DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Another New Item... Darton Side Plates ...Now Making the Pro 2500 S,3500 S,4000 ST, 5000 T ...Also The Action Series...A5500 And A5150 ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech...
DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt Reflex...DW-33 G/B/W...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Merlin...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Elite ...DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Quest-G-5....
DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

04-06 Bowtech...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Martin...DW-25.. Black/Oak...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

BowTech ..Sniper...
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Mathews... L.H.Model...
DW-36 King Snake...
...............


----------



## Westmdhardwoods (Aug 25, 2008)

These are absolutely beautiful!!! I wish I had a bow right now worthy of putting some of these on!!

I have a question(stupid ?) are the colors the natural colors of the wood or are they painted on?


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

The Wood is called Dymondwood There are 11 Layers Sandwiched togather ..
I have 38 color Combo's to choose from ...Including a new color (Pink) For the Ladies...
________________________________________________________________
Bowtech...08-09 Sniper Plates...
DW-39 Blue/Brown/Green/Brown/Cherry...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt All....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

04-06 Bowtech...
DW-42 Blue/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

High Country ....
With Screws...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Sniper...by Bowtech...
DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Mathews .. 
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bear ... Code Element and Lights Out...
DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

All Side Plates are Made And Shipped The Same Day Payment Is Recieved ... You Should get your Order in App. 3 Days......PM Me If You Have a Question ....Thanks Bob .....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt ..(All)...
DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt (All)...
DW-15 Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Misc. Side Plates ....
Hoyt,,, Mathews,,, Bowteck ...

...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Sniper...By Bowtech....
DW-23 Purple/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Elite Archery...
DW-202 Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
High Country...No Hole Model...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Parker Blackhawk...
DW-14 Cherry/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt (All )....
DW-802 Turquoise...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt.. (All)...
DW-33 ..G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Making Texas A&M Proud Go Aggies...
Elite Purple/White...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Still Make the Reflex Side Plates ...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

06-07 Bowtech...
DW-33 G/B/Walnut....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Elite...
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt..(All) ..DW-802 Turquoise...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Ross,,, Carnivore/Cardiac...
DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech....DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Make 24 Major Brands of Bow Side Plates ...PM Bob about your favorite Bow ....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Martin...DW-702 Green ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt...DW-502 ..Blue...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

The PSE-X Force ...New Breed Cyborg.. And Genitix Bows...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Mathews...Catch Me If You Can ...
DW-14 Cherry/Walnut..........DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Make 25 Major Bow Brands Of Side Plates ...PM Bob about your Favorite ..Bob ....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Make Covers for 25 Major brands of Bows ...Covers Cover the Holes in the Riser to give the Bow a Cleaner look ...No unsitely Holes .. Stick On Or Screw Holes ....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt (All).....
DW-22 Cherry/Black...............DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt......


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

The Alein By Martin ...Awesome...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Darton....DW-602 Cherry......DW-15 Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt Protec...DW-202 Black ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Martin... No Hole...
DW-39 Blue Brown/green Brown/Cherry....
...............


----------



## Dave Kravetz (Sep 3, 2008)

*Nice wood...any exotic laminate*

Dave


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi Dave , I Have Several Exotics....Purpleheart,Yellowheart,Bolivian Rosewood,Bocote, Leopardwood Cocobolo & Birdseye Maple....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt.........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

ttt........


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Martin...DW-702 Green...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

09 Bowtech Sniper....
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Make All Model Bow Side Plates The Way You Want them ...Thin Or Thick ..
I have 38+ Color combos to Choose From ....PM Me For Colors For your Favorite Bow ....
Hoyt (Shown)...3 -4 Layers Showing No Hole Model...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Mathews (All)...
DW-26 Nat/Walnut/Chestnut...
...............


----------



## cb750 (Nov 23, 2009)

I just ordered me up a pair of these for my Bowtech Sniper. The DW-33. I think they look fantastic. I`m sure they will look better when I mount on my bow. I can`t wait. :thumbs_up


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

You are really going to love the Feel of the Polished Side Plates ....
They are Awesome to the Touch .....


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*bump*

those are some grealt looking panels :smile:


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Gallery of Grips....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt...DW-26 Nat/Wal/Chestnut...............DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

I Make 28 Popular Brands Of Bow Grips ....PM Me Your Brand and Model ...Chances are I Make it ....38 Color Choices of Dymondwood to choose from ...The Color you want is Probably in there ....
...............


----------



## cb750 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Got Mine*

Got my new DW-33 side plates today for my Bowtech Sniper. They sure look fantastic! I really do like the feel of the new grip on my bow. Feels much better. I haven`t shot my bow today but I`m sure things are just fine. 
I didn`t know the original side plates were glued on besides the screws holding them down. I took me a bit of time to "peel" them off. Didn`t want to scratch the bow you know. I then took a pocket knife and scraped the residual glue off the best I could. Then mounted the new side plates. Very nice indeed. 
Here`s some pic`s. Thanks Bob


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Wow ..The Photos are Great ...You must have a 12 Mega Pixel Camera...
Thanks for sharing ....


----------



## cb750 (Nov 23, 2009)

bob_lambeth said:


> Wow ..The Photos are Great ...You must have a 12 Mega Pixel Camera...
> Thanks for sharing ....


Naw, just a 10 year old 3.2 mega pixel camera I bought from a dime store. I`ve been wanting to upgrade someday. Still works though.
Anyway, just wanted to chime in and say that those side plates reminds me of bird wings. Which is a good thing.:aniangel:


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

They are Very Nice Photos....
Sniper ....DW-23 Purple/Black....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Elite Archery....
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

04-06 Bowtech...
DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Martin.. DW-12 Cocobolo/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

07-09 Bowtech...DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/
http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Exotic Birds Eye Maple....
PSE-X-Force And Genetix...
...............


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Can you make sideplates for the new Bowtech Soldier? I got my son one for Christmas, and would be interested in getting a set for it...if you make em. I saw one for a different bow model done in DW-22 Cherry/Black. He likes that color combo.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bow Tech Soldier...
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh man they look sweet...gotta get a set for him.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Thank You Cuz.....I'll let you know when the Mail Arrives ...Bob ..


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Can't wait to see how awesome they'll look on his bow. He's going to be one happy boy Christmas morning!


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

He's Gonna Love the Feel and the Color ...Thanks Cuz.......


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Alien-X...
DW-702 Green...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Lakota Bows....
Exotic Bowcote...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

High Country DW-15 Yellow/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech Sniper Great Looking Side Plates ....
DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt (All)..DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech Soldier....DW-22 Cherry/Black ...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt... DW-25 Oak/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

04-06 Bowtech ...
DW-33 G/B/Walnut..
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Elite... DW-36 Kingsnake...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

All Side Plates Are $56.00 A Pair TYD...
DW-702 Green ....
Martin Archery (All)....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt......Elite......Hoyt ...
............Reflex........
...............


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Guys I got the grips I ordered from Bob today for my sons bow, all I have to say is WOW, they look amazing! Pictures don't do them justice...truly a work of art. Bob does great work, is super fast getting them to you...I couldn't be happier.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Ross... Cardiac & Carnivore...DW-33 Camo...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Christmas Colors ...Mathews...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt (All) ...DW-22 Cherry/Black...............DW-33 G/B/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Misc. Grips...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Mathews ...Free Skulls...
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

http://boblambethscustombowgrips.com/


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Elite Archery...
DW-22 Cherry/Black...
...............


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

bob_lambeth said:


> Elite... DW-36 Kingsnake...
> ...............


Bob you don't happen to have any pics of this in an NBA grip do you? I'm thinking of doing some orange /black strings and cables with a matching wrist sling. The DW-36 Kingsnake looks like it would work well.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

NBA...Hmmmmmm What is the NBA ?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

New Breed Archery!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

bob_lambeth said:


> Exotic Birds Eye Maple....
> PSE-X-Force And Genetix...
> ...............


Like these only in Kingsnake! They're for a Genetix.


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Cuz, They Will fit the NBA...And i do have the DW-36 Kingsnake Dymondwood....


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everyone......


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech Sniper ....
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Martin..(All)...
DW-12 Cocobolo/Black....
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Hoyt Reflex...
DW-33 Green/Black/Walnut...
...............


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

Bowtech Destroyer ...Hot..Hot..Hot...
DW-30 Winewood/Brown/Black...
...............


----------

